
Covid 19 Worldwide Growth Rates - 9nGQluzmnq3M
http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/
======
jpxw
Isn’t it a bit difficult to compare case numbers between countries when the
approach to testing is so different? For example, in the UK we are only really
testing people with respiratory issues in hospitals. So our number may be some
number of thousands, but in reality we probably have 5-10 times that number.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
From the friendly article FAQ:

 _Q: Different countries are testing at different rates. How can you compare
the data?_

 _So long as the fraction of actual cases being detected does not change, this
does not affect any inference we can make about the growth rate. 35% growth is
still 35% growth, whether we measure 100% of the cases or 50%._

